# High limb chain saw



## Canyonbc (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello everyone

Quick question...i may sound like an idiot asking this but i do alot searching and found this supposely high limb saw. 

can anyone look at it and give me some advise on it 

http://www.forestry-suppliers.com/product_pages/View_Catalog_Page.asp?mi=1718#


----------



## Industry (Mar 17, 2007)

I guess it depends on what you are doing with it. I wouldn't prune anything with it as there is no way to undercut the branch so you don't get bark peel. Also it only reaches 25 feet. Pole saw will get you 22+. I would skip it, but then again, I would just climb the tree anyway. Also, you should never feel like an idiot asking a question. okay, well sometimes, but not this question.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 17, 2007)

Think about that limb coming down on you after it peels out, since an undercut is not possible.


----------



## JayD (Mar 17, 2007)

*Thro saw*

Hi 
This particular saw I think came into use duringWW2 where the boys were dropped in at night and proceeded to make a high vantage point/nest to spy on ship movement,aircraft,troops etc,in places where it didn't matter what you dropped limbs on,for correct pruning you have to undercut to prevent bark peeling and making the wound bigger making entry for all sorts of nasties for trees easier.


----------



## newguy18 (Mar 18, 2007)

*dont buy the high limb chainsaw*

i bought one last year and let me tell you it was a mistake.it always got stuck in a falling limb,it leaves alot of hinge wood unless you undercut each side and on top of that it really doesnt hold up to dayin dayout abuse.by the way mine broke.


----------



## RedlineIt (Mar 18, 2007)

I'd say you're perfectly safe using one of these, because I don't see how it will cut anything.

The photo in the link shows a piece of chainsaw chain on a string. How is this supposed to cut wood? If you did get it positioned on a branch with the cutters pointed at the wood, what stops it from just laying over on its side at the first bite?

Look, grab a length of sharp chain, a stout pair of gloves and find a log lying around. Now grab the chainsaw chain and rub it back and forth on the log as fast as you can. Getting anywhere?

Now imagine this procedure overhead on a piece of string.

Good Luck.


RedlineIt


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 18, 2007)

Actually these work quite well, the chain does'nt "flop" over, it is rigid and only bends at the links. So when you put it over the branch and snug up each end of the cords, the chain self aligns into the cutting position. 

I set up a bunch of teens with these at a camp, to trim the limbs around the (private) campsite. works well, tedious, buy hey hard work never hurt nobody.


----------



## geofore (Mar 19, 2007)

*highlimb saw*

Hey, about as much fun as one of these? 
pocketchainsaw.com


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 19, 2007)

^ got one of those in my survival kit...although my folding Sandvick is much faster


----------



## 00chris85 (Mar 21, 2007)

it looks simple enough to make, just use some old slick throw line and a broken chainsaw chain! saves 45 bucks american!! my question to this product would be what happens when it dose cut through and wraps around you climbing line??????


----------



## JayD (Mar 21, 2007)

*Ordinary Chain???*

This saw presents as an ordinary chainsaw chain right,wrong if memory serves me correct it is very different,and designed to cut at all angles,horses for courses,out in the bush with nothing else to use go ahead,make sure your out of the drop zone (kill zone) have fun you will soon retire this saw to the been there done that kit.

All The Best


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 22, 2007)

I saw some guys using one of those a few years back. Hell, they used it on everything. The shed, the fence, the neighbors stuff. By the time they were done with that tree, well everything was ready for removal.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 25, 2007)

they are best used as aprt of a emergency or survival kit for wilderness hiking. Not so good for our job...but i a pinch...they work....the kids at the camp had fun with them


----------



## dontbasap (Mar 25, 2007)

*Where ?*

Don't Forget To Wear A Hardhat As Gravity Shall Dictate.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 30, 2007)

here is a pic of one in use:


----------



## JayD (Mar 30, 2007)

high limb saw to cut in all directions,I stand corrected,...well maybe,its not the end of the world but if I can remember where my recollection comes from will post a pic???? has anyone seen the type i'm talking about??usually my memory pretty good...head must be filling up with sawdust
All The Best
JayD


----------



## beaverb01 (Mar 30, 2007)

My girlfriend had one of those and it worked well on limbs up to about 3" Not regular chain saw chain, but designed for this task. I laughed at it when I first saw her setting up to use it, but after that, was suprised that it did work. When the limb starts to go, make a quick, full length of chain cut to sever the last bit of holding wood and down it comes. My girlfriend (who is now my wife) had added rope to what came with the set up to give her more distance for safety. A home owner who has some common sense can use this when the "Home Depot" pole saw won't reach. Is it worth the cost? Depends on how much you use it. It is good for exercise.

Beaver


----------

